# my golden just popped out her babies!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I knew they were due today, and right on time she popped out the babies.

Ive found 2 of them this am (I knew she didn't have a lot maybe 6 at most) I can't get good enough pics of them yet....here's the kicker...they are red, but not like anything Ive seen so far, reddish head and whitish body 

Now I am wondering who the father was? I don't have a wine red old enough to breed, but I do have a BKK that has produced red panda before, so maybe these are his.

I will have to wait a few more days/week to see what I can grab with a flash...they are hiding in the floss so its hard to see them.

I am planning on putting mamma in the other box with the male BKK again see if she berries quick.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Randy are baby goldens kinda reddish at birth? You've had a few of them, are they more reddish in the head area as newborns?

Ive found 5 of them so far and all look the same, reddish heads, but more whitish bodies....weird


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Hey Randy are baby goldens kinda reddish at birth? You've had a few of them, are they more reddish in the head area as newborns?
> 
> Ive found 5 of them so far and all look the same, reddish heads, but more whitish bodies....weird


Hey anna, 
From my experience, baby goldens come out a bit red on the head area and will slowly become more white overtime


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahhh OK then they are goldens  They seem to be doing just fine right now, still only 5 that I can see, maybe more inside the floss.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Anna, I find WR babies hard to tell in the first little while after they are born. And yes, golden babies can have a pinkish hue for the first week or two, but 

I've found BB babies are easily identified from day one. Some hobbyists have reported some BB-like babies lost the blue after a month or two but I have not observed that. 

I have 4 female Golden Mischling (F7), these are the most exciting ones to see them berried. But I really wish they only berried for a week, as four weeks are too long ;-)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just popped 8 babies into the main tank today....4 were goldens, one was a CBS, and 3 others were red hinos.

Mamma Golden is berried again, as is 2 of my super red crystals


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Is it recommended to cross golden bees? And if so, what type of crossing is common?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure what you mean? Goldens get crossed all the time, usually you will get a mix of whatever the other party was ie: if male was say an SS (tiger tooth/v type CRS) and female a golden you might get most of the babies with some red markings ranging from the 3 bands up to Hino, and some golden babies too.

Golden x Golden usually produces more goldens unless one of the goldens is a cross itself, then you might get some red marked babies.

The whiter goldens are called Snow whites because they are usually the result of crossing CBS (the black banded crystals) which produce a much better white in the offspring. Again if you use a CBS you can also get both red and black babies in the batch too as the CBS also carries the red genetics.

In my batch I have both red and black marked babies. I still cannot tell if they are CRS/CBS mischlings or possibly WR/BKK pandas as its too early yet and they are still soo tiny its hard to see the actual colors.


----------

